# Beach Sand



## Seetah (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, I live in Oregon right on the beach and I have gravel in my Cichlid tank right now and want to convert to sand. I could walk out my door and get as much sand as I need. What I need to know if this is safe if I clean it right. Another question I have is what would the steps be to clean the sand. Thanks for reading this and taking the time to respond to me.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

I have debated this in the past but never made the move to use beach sand.

It seems logical that you could wash it and use it, much like most everyone washes and uses rocks that are picked up outside. I would say if you aren't getting it from a public beach, you could probably wash it well and bleach it, and it would be fine. Be sure to be careful sifting it (why sand from a public beach would be problematic) - who knows what kind of glass, etc. you'll find initially.


----------



## Seetah (Apr 12, 2013)

Its a beach that not many people are on...


----------



## Seetah (Apr 12, 2013)

So update on the sand. When I first washed it and let water sit in it. The salt in the sand raised the PH 1.8 so it was at 8.8. I washed the sand for another hour let water sit in it over night and I tested the water and it was 7.4 this morning which is what the tap is here. So it looks like I am on the right track for that.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

an interesting topic. i hope that you can keep us posted further on this


----------



## Seetah (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't know if I am going to use it or not. Its really fine I think I want thicker sand.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I live quite a bit further north than you (Bellingham) but I got some sand from our beaches up here, and yes it was fine but once it was in the tank it packed down, almost too much. It was also very grey which I didn't like overall, not sure how you color is down there??


----------



## Seetah (Apr 12, 2013)

Its really brownish light grey color. I am really worried its going to pack down to much So I dunno if I am going to use it or not. I am really torn on this.


----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

Put your fish tank light over it that should make it look better and lighter


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

our sand on the beaches of Perth Western Australia are mainly white. so when you posted about using beach sand it caught my interest.
however after thinking about it, i think it's to fine for me. don't want sand particles flying around and getting into impellers. so thats my 2cents worth :wink:


----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

This was beach sand it looked real dark till I put in the tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pool filter sand is so cheap and so clean and so safe that I would hesitate to use beach sand...too much work for too little benefit unless the color is so unique you can't resist.


----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

It is a pain to clean and make fish tank safe and alot of testing but its less unformed and got more colors in it


----------



## ParrotKeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you sure that it doesn't have any heavy minerals in it ? 
I use river sand though in my planted tank with tropicals and invertebrates

Kiran


----------

